# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Gjatesia mesatare e Shqiptareve?

## safinator

Cili mendoni qe eshte gjatesia mesatare e popullsise tone?
Flas si per meshkuj dhe femra.

----------


## landi45

1.70 cm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## safinator

> 1.70 cm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Me hamendje, 178 cm meshkujt dhe 164 femrat.

----------


## Etna Etna

Une mendoj 165 femrat dhe 170 meshkujt

----------


## Edmond.S

Ne pergjithesi shqiptaret mendoj jane mbi mesataren e popullsis boterore.Diku per meshkuj them 178 e per femra,hmm 163.

----------


## Busy Girl

per nje gje jam e sigurte sjemi sa kinezet  :perqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

une mendoj qe ja fusni te gjithe kot. 
nuk mund te dallosh me sy te lire mesataren e pergjithshme te popullsise dhe zor se i afrohesh.

----------


## safinator

> une mendoj qe ja fusni te gjithe kot. 
> nuk mund te dallosh me sy te lire mesataren e pergjithshme te popullsise dhe zor se i afrohesh.


Ka ndonje studim te detajuar mbi gjatesine Shqiptare?

----------


## xfiles

> Ka ndonje studim te detajuar mbi gjatesine Shqiptare?


nuk e besoj, 
kemi pak halle ne dhe na mbeti per te studiuar per hobi gjatesia jone mesatare.

po ja ta zeme edhe e llogaritem me saktesi, per çfare do na sherbente, nje gje eshte e sigute, nuk jemi populli me mesataren me te larte, as me te ulet, jemi mesatar.

----------


## OPARI

klima me e ftohte gjatesia me e gjate,me ngrohet me te shkurter

m-170 ,f-165

----------


## safinator

Une nuk e di çfare keni pare juve qe thoni mesatarja e meshkujve eshte 170 cm.
Une jam 177 cm dhe kur shkoj ne Tirane ndermjet moshatareve te mi (18-25 vjeç) jam disi poshte mesatares.

----------


## s0ni

Hajd se te gjate kemi te veriut, kryesisht Kosoven. Kurse ne vete as te gjate as te shkurtur, mesatar.

----------


## Lexuesi_

1.78 siq paska than meshkujt femrat 1.65 eshte mesatarja...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

mesatar nje lesh jemi.
popull shkurtabiq jemi ne pergjithesi.
te krahesosh evropen veriore me ne , ne dukemi si xhuxha fare. 

mos te llogarisim serbet pastaj qe jane edhe njehere sa ne  :ngerdheshje:  .

pastaj , ceshte kjo 1.65 per femrat tona aman?

1.60 cm , edhe e kane pak si tepert  :ngerdheshje:  .

----------


## safinator

> mesatar nje lesh jemi.
> popull shkurtabiq jemi ne pergjithesi.
> te krahesosh evropen veriore me ne , ne dukemi si xhuxha fare. 
> 
> mos te llogarisim serbet pastaj qe jane edhe njehere sa ne  .
> 
> pastaj , ceshte kjo 1.65 per femrat tona aman?
> 
> 1.60 cm , edhe e kane pak si tepert  .


Tani per statistika me kujtohet klasa ime ne vitin e 4 ne gjimnaz dhe gjatesia mesatare ishte 178.3 cm.
E femrave 166.7.

----------


## qerosi

E verteta eshte se brezi i ri eshte me i gjate se brezat e meparshem, dhe kjo eshte si pasoje e nje diete me te mire dhe evulimit te njeriut.
Por nje mesatare 1.78cm per meshkujt s'eshte keq, pasi 1.78cm konsiderohet si gjatesi normale (pra siper te shkurterve). 
1.65cm per vajza s'eshte keq. (me taka, apo pa taka??)

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> mesatar nje lesh jemi.
> popull shkurtabiq jemi ne pergjithesi.
> te krahesosh evropen veriore me ne , ne dukemi si xhuxha fare. 
> 
> mos te llogarisim serbet pastaj qe jane edhe njehere sa ne  .
> 
> pastaj , ceshte kjo 1.65 per femrat tona aman?
> 
> 1.60 cm , edhe e kane pak si tepert  .




Ju befsh kurban femrave ti se jan ca nga 1.80 te len dhe ty mrapa per gjatsi .

----------


## loneeagle

mendimi im: djemt 1.75, vajzat 1.60


lol W. paskam menduar kot qe jam too tall une paska edhe 1.80 i feel happy 1.75  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

> mendimi im: djemt 1.75, vajzat 1.60
> 
> 
> lol W. paskam menduar kot qe jam too tall une paska edhe 1.80 i feel happy 1.75


aq jam edhe une 
pa taka  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kleadoni

Per mendimin tim brezi i ri eshte me i shkurter se te vjetrit. Mbaj mend kur kam qene ne gjimnaz, shumica e vajzave ishin shume te shkurtra 1.63 do thosha mesatarja (flas per brezin tim) nderkohe qe djemt kane qene 1.80 mesatarisht. 

Nderkohe qe adoleshentet e sotem kam vene re qe jane me te shkurter, sidomos djemt. E ne pergjithesi kjo gje vlen jo vetem per adoleshentet. 

Sa per te dhene nje mesatare, them qe ne shqiptaret jemi te mesatarja...as te shkurter as te gjate!

----------

